# fish and invert shipment ready for sale!!



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

Philippine order just arrived. list is below

xl jumbo cleaner shrimp will be on sale for 9.99
all snails are a dollar
green bubble anemones are on sale regular 34.99 for 20 dollars

here is a list of what came in

PORCUPINE PUFFER - SOFT SPINE - S	DIODON HOLOCANTHUS
CORAL BEAUTY ANGEL -S	CENTROPYGE BISPINOSUS
BANDED PIPE	MEICANTHUS GRAMISTES
CHELMON BUTTERFLY -S	CHELMON ROSTRATUS
GREY POMA ANGEL (M)	CHAETODONTOPLUS MELANOSOMA
ORANGE SPOTTED GOBY -ML/L	VALENCIENNEA PULARIS
SPOTTED GRUNTS (M/ML)	PLECTORHINCHUS CHAETODONOID
LONG NOSE HAWK FISH (M)	OXYCIRRHITES TYPUS
LONG NOSE HAWK FISH (M)	OXYCIRRHITES TYPUS
DOG FACE PUFFER -YELLOW BELLY -M/ML	AROTHON NIGROPUNCTATA
BLUE EYE ANTHIAS	PSUEDANTHIAS SPECIES
ORANGE SPOTTED GOBY -M/S	VALENCIENNEA PULARIS
PURPLE SKUNK TILE GOBY - M	HOPLOLATILUS PURPEREUS
BLUE LINE TRIGGER- S	PSUEDOBALISTES FUSCUS
MELANURUS WRASSE	Halichoeres melanurus
MELANURUS WRASSE	Halichoeres melanurus
MULTICOLOR WRASSE	LABROIDES PECTORALIS
PINK AND BLUE GOBY	Stanulus talboti
FLAME GOBY - M	NEMATELEOTRIS DECORA
CANDY STRIPE HOG m/s Bodianus bimaculatos 
YELLOW DOTTED GOBY -M/S	CRYTOCENTRUS CINCTUS
SIX LINE WRASSE	PSEUDOCHILINUS HEXATAENIA
GREEN GOBY	GOBIODON ATRAGULATUS
BICOLOR BLENNY	ECSENIUS BICOLOR
DISSAPEARING WRASSE	Pseudocheilinus evanidus
GREEN WRASSE	HALICHOERES CHLORO
YELLOW FACE TRIGGER T	
SADDLE CLOWN -M	APMHIPRION POLYMNUS
RED LINE WRASSE	Halichoeres biocellatus
RED LINE WRASSE	Halichoeres biocellatus
BLACK/ WHITE HENIOCHUS (S)	HENIOCHUS ACUMINATUS
POWDER BROWN TANG (m)	ACANTHURUS JAPONICUS
HARLIQUIN TUSK - M	LIENARDELLA FASCIATA
SQUARE ANTHIAS	PSEUDANTHIAS PLEUROTAENIA
ORANGE SKUNK CLOWN	AMPHIPRION SANDARACINES
LEOPARD WRASSE	MACROPHARYNGODON MELEAGRIS
ROYAL FLASHER	Paracheilinus angulatos
TWO SPOT HOG - M/S	Bodianus bimaculatos
GREEN CHROMIS -M/S	CHROMIS VIRIDIS
COLORED SEA MANTHIS - m	SQUILLA MANTHIS
NASSARIUS SNAIL -m/s	Nassarius sp
TURBO SHELL	Trochus sp.
RED PISTOL SHRIMP	ALPHEUS RANDALL
SAILFIN TANG - M	ZEBRASSOMA VELIFERUM
NANO BUBBLE ANEMONE- Orange (Rough)	Entacmaea quadricolor
BUBBLE ANEMONE - Green tip	Entacmaea quadricolor
SEAHARES SLUGS	DOLABELLA HURICULARIA
ORANGE SKUNK SHRIMPS (L)	LYSMATA AMBOINENSIS
COLORED SADDLE CARPET ANEMONE - Red PHYSOBRACHIA DAMASAYA 
BUBBLE ANEMONE - Green tip	Entacmaea quadricolor
COLORED SADDLE CARPET ANEMONE - Green PHYSOBRACHIA DAMASAYA 
BLACK/ WHITE HENIOCHUS (S)	HENIOCHUS ACUMINATUS
MATA TANG	Acanthurus mata
PURPLE LONG TENTACLE ANEMONE	RADIANTHUS MALUS
PURPLE FLAT ANEMONE	STOPICHACAI GEGANTES
TWO SPOT HOG - M/S	Bodianus bimaculatos
ORANGE SPOTTED GOBY -M/S	VALENCIENNEA PULARIS


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

The Peru shipment is in as well. I picked up some Coral Red Pencilfish. There were some interesting Apistos and Corydoras fowleri. A good selection at good prices.


----------



## BBXB (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice list


----------

